# Vw beetle production update



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

Won't go into a lot of detail-but the Cruxt of this Major annoucement is that all Beetle Sold Orders in the system are going to be delayed for 120 up to Days.......Some of this is ridiculous but they are again saying that NOW the Sunroof issue has FINALLY NOW been resolved and that the orders in the system w/sunroofs will be at the end of the 120 day cycle.
In order to appease the Sold Order Buyers some kind of Incentive announcement is forthcoming, but the pessmist I am- would probably say this incentive will be paid like the $250.00 Gauge payment to Turbo Buyers (Which it still has not paid) or the $50.00 credit for the first 250 sold order Buyers was not.
Would not surprise me that the incentive will be that if you wait they will sell you the 2013 VW at 2012 Prices----if you figure the timetable like my order you are looking at August Delivery.....at the earlist. 
Would also asssume VW will be building only orders for Stock----so I guess you could jump on one of those depending on Equipment.
Don't really know what this means for Beetles promised now or in Feb--but it would seem they are in this same 120 Day Delay..
Of course they did say they are doing everything they can to speed up the Sold Orders......Guess there thinking we will all hold on and wait.....This Build Process in my mind is Ass backwards......Harvey


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*vw poduction update*

Clarify the Sold Beetle Orders are being delayed for 120 Days.....Thats what it says.....Harvey


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice work, htg39. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I do think that either you Harvey or Bill should represent this forum and go to Las Vegas at the end of the month for the VW meeting


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Some time back my dealer told me that VW had only one laser cutting machine to do sunroofs
and at that time it was not in operation. It seems to me that other problems must also be part
of the 'long delay' debacle since stick-shift cars were/are affected so drastically as well, even
if they were ordered without options including leather, nav & upgraded radio etc... My car was
ordered without any options, in black with 'stick'.....and that's it. Also keep in mind that my 
order was written up on Aug 31 and processed into the system the first day VW allowed it to be. 
Spoke to my head-honcho at the dealership and he said my car still shows a projected ship date
out of Puebla on 2/23 with delivery expected at the dealership the week of 3/19.
P.S. - My car can't be the 'lone eagle' in the build process so other cars must be included in
the same time frame mine is slated for.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

So does this mean there will be a further delay of 120 days? My car is already delayed by at least 60 days, so does this mean it's another 60, or another 120 (180 total)? That would be a six-month delay! For a VW! This isn't a hand-built Lamborghini. Except for six-speed Turbos we are seeing Beetles of every configuration trickling into the country, so it's not like it just hasn't been done yet. They are doing it, only at a maddeningly slow pace. They must be having supply and/or production problems, but why would they stage these elaborate unveilings, these monumentally expensive ad campaigns, etc. for a car they are not even capable of manufacturing in any quantity? Why would they drive away loyal customers, risk horrible publicity with stockholders and the automotive press, anger and frustrate new potential customers, lose valuable market share? Truth is they don't want any of this, but I don't see how they can possibly expect anything else.

They advertise six trim levels, four of which have sunroofs, and they have one laser-cutting machine to produce them? On their flagship model? We love VWs. That's why we're on this site. We're rooting for them. We want to see this model succeed. But it almost seems like VW doesn't.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Let's hope that some specific information with real world delivery information comes
out of their meeting at the end of this month. My head-honcho is attending and should
find out what the hell is going on. If nothing comes of the meeting then the only ones I
can think of to contact is the major car publications. Wouldn't they at least be able to
find out something concerning this ongoing, seemingly never to end fiasco ?


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*vw prduction update*

The info came from a letter directed to all VW Dealers last week plus there was a meeting of all the Dealers from the Northeast last Thursday.....Harvey


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the info. We ordered my gf a beetle in november and rwith very little communication from the dealership we were expecting to pick it up this week. When I called (which is the only time i receive an update on my order) they told me the delivery has been delayed another 4-6 weeks and didn't offer any explanation. I have very little faith in their "estimate" but we will see.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Just heard from the dealership that our car (2.5 with sunroof) is scheduled to be at port on 4/24/12. Our car had an original ETA of 1/15/12 but they hadn't even gone into production at that point. Does anyone know if vw is offering additional compensation for the extended delay? We received a call in December and they sent us a $50 check for our patience. Just curious if VW is going to put this on the dealers to make right.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

germanblake said:


> Just heard from the dealership that our car (2.5 with sunroof) is scheduled to be at port on 4/24/12. Our car had an original ETA of 1/15/12 but they hadn't even gone into production at that point. Does anyone know if vw is offering additional compensation for the extended delay? We received a call in December and they sent us a $50 check for our patience. Just curious if VW is going to put this on the dealers to make right.


Doubtful especially because it's not at fault of the dealers. I've spoken to a few all of whom are quite frustrated with VW and the lack of information they're getting from Corporate. 

Beetle orders are delayed way beyond comprehension.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*vw production update*

Are you kidding VW has promised me about 6 Items, and I have received NONE...Now the Beetle is suppose to be here March 6th, but I will believe it when I see it........Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Are you kidding VW has promised me about 6 Items, and I have received NONE...Now the Beetle is suppose to be here March 6th, but I will believe it when I see it........Harvey


Harvey. If you want to switch to a Blue, 4 door, Golf R with AWD, Bay Ridge Motors here in 
Brooklyn just received one today.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

The Beetle has been renamed VW "Duh-Flake".


----------



## Vapre (Dec 3, 2011)

*This may have been noted already, but 19" wheels and(or) Xenon are non-existant, AFAIK*

Back on Oct 1st, I ordered a Black 2.0T, auto, with Red/Black leather int, with SUN, SOUND, NAV (which means the sport suspension and 19" / Xenon packages are 'standard' [required]) 

I seem to have picked the worst of all option combinations with the exception of the manual.  

Harvey, I have a feeling you and I ordered almost the exact car on the same day.... (with the expection of manual vs auto, I think?)

I didnt receive a call from VW USA offering condolences, updates, or anythign - let alone money. 

Actually, I've had enough time to contemplate whether I should modify my order (if thats an option) and screw myself further by requesting a manual trans - for good measure. This would be the only automatic I've owned after driving ~12 Saab 900s , 9-3s, '69 Sonett, etc (I'm a former SAAB-nut in a past life). 

Anyone else seen 19" wheels (or Xenons) arrive on anything *other* than the initial Turbo Launch Vehicles?

-Chris in Raleigh NC


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Vapre said:


> Anyone else seen 19" wheels (or Xenons) arrive on anything *other* than the initial Turbo Launch Vehicles?
> 
> -Chris in Raleigh NC


Nope. 

I'm actually planning on a similar car (Black [maybe white], loaded, red leather, manual trans) but can't pull the trigger till September at the earliest.


----------



## LezlieJ (Jul 28, 2000)

*Delay*

Im so glad I checked in here. My dealership gives me absolutely no info. I am getting bi-weekly check back calls from VW but they just say "no news on your Beetle" so I was very confused. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LezlieJ said:


> Im so glad I checked in here. My dealership gives me absolutely no info. I am getting bi-weekly check back calls from VW but they just say "no news on your Beetle" so I was very confused. Thanks for the info!


Plex03 is our 'man on the inside' and perhaps after getting some info from you he can get 
a bit of information for you concerning your order.


----------



## LezlieJ (Jul 28, 2000)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, I'll send him a message 



ridgemanron said:


> Plex03 is our 'man on the inside' and perhaps after getting some info from you he can get
> a bit of information for you concerning your order.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Vapre said:


> Back on Oct 1st, I ordered a Black 2.0T, auto, with Red/Black leather int, with SUN, SOUND, NAV (which means the sport suspension and 19" / Xenon packages are 'standard' [required])
> 
> I seem to have picked the worst of all option combinations with the exception of the manual.
> 
> ...


I just snatched up a fully loaded Sun/Sound/Nav without the "Sun", but with leather, bi-xenons, 19" rims and sports suspension (no gauge pod). The sunroof was apparently causing a lot of the delays and they shipped some without. I spotted it on cars.com, called them immediately, they were expecting it to be delivered to them the following day, it took them a day to prep it, and I picked it up the day after. They took very little off the MSRP for the missing sunroof and were in no mood to haggle, so I just bit the bullet. 

I put in an order the middle of October. The last I heard they thought it would show up sometime in May. My theory is they are scrambling to get inventory onto dealers' lots, and that is their priority after long production delays. I suggest you keep an eye on cars.com or autotrader.com and see if you get lucky.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Old Bug Man said:


> I just snatched up a fully loaded Sun/Sound/Nav without the "Sun", but with leather, bi-xenons, 19" rims and sports suspension (no gauge pod). The sunroof was apparently causing a lot of the delays and they shipped some without. I spotted it on cars.com, called them immediately, they were expecting it to be delivered to them the following day, it took them a day to prep it, and I picked it up the day after. They took very little off the MSRP for the missing sunroof and were in no mood to haggle, so I just bit the bullet.
> 
> I put in an order the middle of October. The last I heard they thought it would show up sometime in May. My theory is they are scrambling to get inventory onto dealers' lots, and that is their priority after long production delays. I suggest you keep an eye on cars.com or autotrader.com and see if you get lucky.


Pics! Where are the pics!?


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pics! Where are the pics!?


Oldmanbug posted his pics under this thread "ordering" 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5608103-Ordering


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

ltlebug said:


> Oldmanbug posted his pics under this thread "ordering"
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5608103-Ordering


sorry  got the wrong name... "old bug man"


----------

